# Lab breeders in Michigan?



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

My wife has given the ok for me to get a dog. I'm still trying to finalize whether it's a Chessie or a Lab. Some days I'm set on a chessie and some days I'm set on a lab. I've had many labs so I know them. I've seen a few Chessies and have always liked what I've seen. Anyways, if I decide to get a Chessie I know where I would go to get one. A lab though?

I'll start off saying I don't need some super high dollar, proven field champion pup. I don't have the time to invest in a dog like that so there's no sense dropping the coin on one. I need it to be good with the family and I would like it to have an excellent health background and still hopefully have that natural drive to hunt. With that being said I don't like those super hyper dogs. I like the ones that are a little more on the mellow side. 

So, I'm in South Central Michigan. What's some good lab breeders to get ahold of? There seems to be a lot and I'm trying to sort through the BS. So far I like Elite Labs. Thanks.


----------



## adam bomb (Feb 27, 2006)

Here's a thread I started back in December 
http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/index.php?threads/Lab-Breeders.579533/


----------



## stackemup (Oct 31, 2011)

I don't know what your thoughts are with "super high dollar" it seems relative to each of us...all I can say is, make sure the health certifications are up to par, and buy as much dog, with health clearances, and proven pedigree hunting wise as possible. Good luck to you in your search for a new blind buddy!


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

All I'm saying is I'm not looking for a field champion grade dog. I'm happy with "mediocre". I would like a pup from a healthy background. Ok not so concerned with all of the fancy stuff that I have no intention on ever doing with it.


----------



## jafb76 (Sep 8, 2008)

Hunters rose kennels. Dale trained my dog, I got to see the other dogs he had on the truck while at some tests. Most were from previous litters they had. I believe all the dogs he had ended up titling. I have a deposit on a litter with them right now. I don't know how much your looking to spend, they aren't the cheapest and they aren't the most expensive. I would rather pay a little more though for a dog I know will hunt, then pay a couple hundred and hope it turns out to be a good bird dog


----------



## N M Mechanical (Feb 7, 2008)

Thought for you. Why not spend the coin on a nice started dog. So that way next fall all the training is started and you can have a nice retriever. And you get to see what you are buying vs picking a 7 week old puppy


----------



## N M Mechanical (Feb 7, 2008)

But as for pups the kennels I would check out:
Kingseed
Michiganders 
Kingross
Wingman(my kennel) but we will not have any puppies till next fall but will have a started dog or two


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

Hunters rose definitely sounds good. I have an email in with them. Their price is right at the max of what I'm willing to spend. The wife is already in my ass enough about dropping that much coin on one. 

I thought about an already trained one. I think I would just rather have him/her from start though. Sure it won't be trained nearly as good, but oh well.


----------



## Outdoor Gal (Sep 9, 2008)

NM Mechanical posted a good list of breeders to start with. 

I have a Kingseed dog. He's 13 months old out of Ely and Hannah and has always been pretty chill in the house even as a little pup. There were times I wondered if he was okay, because he was so chill. I had gotten used to our shorthair as a pup. They are crazy. Lol. He was MUCH easier than our GSP was.


----------



## adam bomb (Feb 27, 2006)

I'm getting a pup from Beyond Basic Retrievers in the Spring. I like what they have going on. Don is really nice, get a hold of him. He has a FB page you can see his dogs.


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

Looks like I'm striking out so far on a yellow male pup sometime this spring. Only waiting to hear back from one other place. We will see.


----------



## jafb76 (Sep 8, 2008)

craigrh13 said:


> Looks like I'm striking out so far on a yellow male pup sometime this spring. Only waiting to hear back from one other place. We will see.


Both hunters Rose kennel litters are black and yellow due in the spring


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

jafb76 said:


> Both hunters Rose kennel litters are black and yellow due in the spring


They are the ones I'm waiting to hear back from. I'm down in Key West right now but will be back soon. I will try and get ahold of them again when I get back. They seem to be a great operation and a good overall choice for what I'm looking for.


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

Well, I found what I was looking for thanks to a member on here. Looks like I'll be picking him up in a few weeks. Thanks for all the help.


----------



## lab1 (Aug 31, 2004)

I have a pup from Kinross kennels stud, Shiloh. He has been a very good dog. In fact, I am looking to stud mine out.


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

We went and met the little guy today. He's just under 5 weeks old. Couple more weeks until I can bring him home.


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

They had 9 pups. 3 were reds. Very good looking reds. As of today there is one left. I believe a female yellow.


----------



## Outdoor Gal (Sep 9, 2008)

He sure is cute!


----------



## Lamarsh (Aug 19, 2014)

craigrh13 said:


> They had 9 pups. 3 were reds. Very good looking reds. As of today there is one left. I believe a female yellow.


The FL Keys and puppies--not a bad way to spend the off season, sir!


----------



## jfn (Apr 24, 2011)

Great looking pup  
where did you end up choosing from ?


----------

